
Tips on working from home - ciscoriordan
http://www.davidalison.com/2008/12/tips-on-working-from-home.html
======
ejs
Most of this is good advice, though seemingly common sense.

"Set the alarm, eat breakfast, exercise, shower, get dressed; whatever your
normal routine is before commuting to the office. Try to do the same thing
when working from home."

This is the exact routine I started to use and it has really helped to get
moving in the morning.

